# business insurance



## RAV7 (Jul 13, 2011)

i'm looking into business insurance and would like to get some feedback. i'm starting the business out of my house. i've read some of the feedback but i specifically want to know if anyone has been able to purchase a rider on their homeowners policy or if they had to find commercial coverage and what they might have paid. thanks.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Talk to your home insurance agent. I have a separate policy for liability and equipment both at home and away. It is not expensive. Less than 50 a month. This will vary with value of equipment etc. a rider on your homeowners will not cover if you are a business.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Talk to your insurance agent. Your general/professional policies shouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Talk to your home insurance agent. If they don't do biz riders or biz insurance they can refer you. That is what we did.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

We use AmerInsurance Agency, Inc. - Small Business Insurance. They are VERY reasonable in their price and cover all of your stuff. Even your software dongle if you have a program like Wilcom. When we tried our local insurance agent the price was double to triple what McKay did for us. They even cover damage to a embroidery machine that is dropped - luckily I was able to fix that myself, but it was nice to know they would cover that damage.

Mike


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

I have Nationwide and my local agent told me they didn't cover businesses. I was looking at my policy and it states "Business property on premises - $2500" and "Business property off premises - $150". I called their 800 number and asked what this was, I already knew, and was told that it covers things like lawn mowers and such to make money off. I asked if it would cover embroidery machines. He said it was ultimately up to the adjuster, but he was pretty sure it would so I increased it to $12,500 on premises.

If you're not sure, call the 800 number. In fact my local Nationwide agent acted as if I wanted to insure a time machine, she had no idea what to do!


----------



## jack1421 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello guys the one who are looking for business insurance, just think that your search is complete and you are going to find the best one. Even you can find how much is business insurance premium that its going to cost you.


----------

